# Making my own acetic acid & reconstituting IGF1-LR3/ bacteriostatic water



## coreylee777 (Mar 9, 2013)

I've done IGF1-LR3 the last 2 summers.. The 1st summer I only reconstituted it w/bacteriostatic water, & last summer I did it the correct way w/both BW & acetic acid.. Im having problems w/getting AA so Ive decided to make my own.. My question is this, if Im off by a little when i mix the distilled vinegar & the distilled water, will it not make AA correctly at 0.06%??And if it is off by a little,can I still use the it to reconstitute my IGF?? Also one more question.. I ordered BW but the company sent me "sterile water" instead, Can I use that to reconstitute the IGF w/the AA?? Ive read mixed things & it's very confusing... If anyone can answer this,I'd be much obliged.... Thanx


----------



## Arnold (Mar 9, 2013)

coreylee777, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Z499 (Mar 9, 2013)

.06 AA is pointless keep using bac water, the AA you want to use contains no water and if you cant find that then dont waste yout time with any other so called AA


----------



## coreylee777 (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks Bro... What about reconstituting w/sterile water?? Ive heard mixed things.. Because I now have a ton of SW & dont know if I should send it back, or use it if I can...


----------



## Z499 (Mar 9, 2013)

You can use it to back fill, personally igf stings the hell out of me with bac water so I back filled with sterile water and that helped. I have also heard of people using sterile water to construct igf but I personally haven't done it


----------



## charley (Mar 9, 2013)

_*

  Welcome !!!
*_


----------



## coreylee777 (Mar 9, 2013)

When I reconstituted w/my IGF w/both AA & BW last yr, I personally thought it worked better.. But it also worked good w/BW alone too... Oh man w/just AA alone,it feels almost identical to a bee sting & I am never doing that again... Im just worried if i use sterile water it wont work as good on my "test subject", & not to mention it losing it potency..


----------



## Z499 (Mar 9, 2013)

I'd just use the sterile water to back fill.


----------



## brazey (Mar 10, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## ashoprep1 (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to IMF


----------

